# Gear Detecting LED Gear Head



## Evil2kinevil (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey guys, I have been researching for this for the past few days and I really haven't found an answer and I think going to a fairly well maintained forum with mature people could be my answer. 

I am looking to see the possibility of either DIY kits or the complexity of a LED gear shift head that can change colors dependent on the gear the car is in. Example Gear one is yellow, two is green, etc. There are products such as http://www.indy-cator.de/engl/indy-cator-shifter-knob.php and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkY_yFcNyc8 . But i would love to know if its possible to combine the two. And FYI, i believe the car this is going into is a 99 mustang. How plausible is this? Where would I connect this to my car for the gear information? Can I mod an existing gear head to meet my desires or would i have to start from scratch. Keep in mind im a near virgin when it comes to LED customization so the simpler the solution the better. I have heard of touch sensitive ones but didn't really find a reliable product/source. Are these not as popular as I imagine? 

This would be a something cool and unique and would really look nice with some of my other LED plans for the car. Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 14, 2012)

They appear to use a position/gyro type sensor to read the tilt, etc, of the device, which then displays the gear. You calibrate the head for the tranny in use...so it sets the position of the shifter as corresponding to a particular gear. After that, you're just programming which color to display that gear in.


----------

